# Doemetic refrigerator problem



## 3Nails (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a Doemetic RM2862 3 way refrigerator. It is the original in a 2005 5th wheel. The freezer works fine on both AC and gas. The refrigerator does not work on either. I checked the main fuse (15 amp) inside the 5th wheel, the two under the plastic cover outside, plus the inline fuse that is outside. All are OK. The light on the inside of the refrigerator is on. When I switch the refrigerator off or on while on gas, I can hear it turn off or light up. The thermometer inside is attached to the first fin. The coil / condenser is hot to the touch, but not so much that it will burn you. What can I check to see if it is the board or something else? Thanks for your help.....


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2015)

What is the temp in the frezzer?  have you tried sliding the clip up or down on the fin?  cant remember which way is for colder.  Goggle to find out.  2005 may be about time to replace.  you may be loosingAmonia.  That is the way ours started.


----------



## 3Nails (Oct 5, 2015)

C Nash, I'm sorry for the late reply....been out of town. Freezer gets down to 26. Refrig part, only 86. Looks like the cooling unit is out/clogged. Ordered a new refrig from PPL. It arrives tomorrow. Took about 15 minutes to take out the old one. Real good YouTube video. Have the old oak panels removed and ready for the install. Thanks for your help.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 6, 2015)

yep 26 in freezer is nowhere near what it should be.  really easy job replacing the fridge


----------



## 3Nails (Oct 6, 2015)

Installed with original oak panels and running in 35-45 minutes. New unit works great. Again....thanks...great place for info.


----------

